# ***NLS swaps made easy parts***



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

Nothing Leaves Stock brings you many CNC parts to make your life easier when you do your swaps.
Check out our webstore for all our parts!

http://nothingleavesstock.com/onlin...0&inview=product13912861&offset=0&sort=normal









































Many more then pictured above, click link for all our NLS parts

Thanks, Craig


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

By chance do you guys make a block off plate for the front coolant port of a 16v head?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

front? no just the side of the head. sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## 83854life (Jul 21, 2008)

Have you guys made anything for the 2.5 swap on a mk1? I was wanting to do one on my jetta coupe:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

83854life said:


> Have you guys made anything for the 2.5 swap on a mk1? I was wanting to do one on my jetta coupe:thumbup:


there is no way to make a kit for a 2.5L in a mk1. because you must cut out the p/s frame rail and make a new one. LOTS of fab work and insane wiring to make that swap work, one of the reasons there is only 1 2.5L in a mk1 in the world... it was the hardest swap we ever did


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Have you been able to confirm the motor mount will work on a TSI (I have engine code CCT)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## elMacJunkie (Oct 18, 2007)

Any motor mounts for a Audi 4.2L V8 in a mk1 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

ummm no sory


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Geo said:


> Have you been able to confirm the motor mount will work on a TSI (I have engine code CCT)?



tap tap tap...is this thing on?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)




----------

